# FS/T: Autographed Mario Andretti Decals



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a set of autographed Mario Andretti Daytona winner Ford Fairlane decals from Slixx. The decal sheet is from 1996, it was autographed by Mario in 2004 at a book signing I went to. 










These decals have been stored in a metal box away from light and humidity, they are as new as then they were printed if...IF you were to want to use them. However I have kept them because they are; 1. autographed and 2. not available anymore from Slixx. 

I'm asking $50 for the sheet, shipped, or trade for 2 or 3 sealed Revell Dodge models. The cars I'm most interested in are the Revell '68 Hemi Dart (any), '70 Coronet (AMT Pro Street preferred), Revell 2009 Challenger, MPC '70 Coronet or MPC '69 Charger Daytona. I will also consider the AMT '69 Barracuda, '71 Duster and Revell '71 GTX. 

PM me if you're interested, if I don't get a hit here they go on ebay in a few weeks.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Very cool Pete. Gave me some ideas for making my own decals for my Shoebox.... Thanks. 

I see one of the versions is for the 1976 Daytona winner-- any idea of when they started using the big vinyl sitckers on the cars instead of painting them? That always amazed me, seeing guys applying those huge stickers covering most of the side of a car. 

Hmm.... might be an interesting build-- an older NASCAR, or stocker, all masked up getting numbers painted on......


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

John, Patto's has this sheet as well in our scale, this is just autographed by Mario. I'm not exactly sure when the paint went away and the vinyl took over, I remember in 1985 seeing Million Dollar Bill's T-bird and it was stickers then.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have about a dozen signed things from Mario, this one is on my wall above my work desk.










Mario is the only man who won the Indy 500, the Daytona 500, the World Sportscar Championship and the F1 Championship. Dan Gurney was the only man who came close. He's also won IROC VI, in sprints and midgets, and he has been the last American to win an F1 race. He's not my favorite race car driver but he is by far the best race car driver in the world, IMHO.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I will need time to see if I have any of those kits my self, as well here Mister Pete,..You can keep you Signed stuff dude,..I wouldn't Dream of taking that from you,...So If I have any of the ones you mentioned here,...I will send them to you ASAP,..Just don't know off the bat if I do or NOT is all just now,..

Very Back Logged at the moment Here At home today,.....Saw you messages last night, But after 6 Draft Micro Brews and a 6 hour Jam section at the Pub tell Midnight last night and the night before,..And then some one knocked over a Fire extinguisher and Cleared the house in just Moments, costing my Busyness partners there, Over $800 dollars in Lost revenue from sales...lol....I got home to read my messages WAY TO LATE is all,..

But I may have one of two of those kits,..WHO KNOWS,..I'm still Categorizing all these damn 1/64th scale' Cars/ Trucks And Everything In between here as well .. Man, there are almost 1000 of them,..I have my work cut out on those it seems,...lol.. as well as starting an E-Bay Account yesterday, and needing to up load TODAY on that,... ..So doing some posting on that now, AS WELL, as Drooping Some Digital Recording's from last nights jam on to CD,...But I will post the E-Bay Link as well,.... when its Up and Rolling Really Well "ONLY" I will post it on my Thread......I have So much stuff to sell there now, And other peoples stuff as well,....Its AN ALL DAY JOB as well as the 5 hours of Recording on to the PC now,...And lots of other stuff here today,......"MAN"...I slammed,..LIKE ALWAYS,. but that's how I roll,.....24/7...lol....No other way to succeed as you well know my friend,..

I will get back to you,..SOON..




*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

A.J. Foyt, IMO, is the greatest driver to ever set in a race car. Even though he never raced in F1 (because he never wanted to put up with the B.S.) I've always thought he was better than Mario simply because Mario was never at fault whenever he was involved in a crash, it was always the other guys fault. A.J. was a take no crap kind of guy who did it all on the car and on the track. No ones record even comes close to A.J.

The joke here in Indiana for as long as Mario was driving was: What are the four most famous words spoken in the month of May at Indianapolis? "Gentlemen, start your engines"? NO, the four most famous words spoken in the month of May at Indianapolis are "Mario is slowing down"!

Not arguing with you, Pete, just disagreeing.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

I always liked A.J. too Mo, for the exact reason you stated-- my kind of guy:thumbsup: Didn't A.J. win a few races because his opponents ran out of gas-- literally, maybe there were limits on the amount of fuel or something? I seem to specifically remember more than one race he won because everyone else was gambling on him running out too-- _but he didn't!_


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure John, on the gas deal but it wouldn't surprise me, A.J. was wiley. I was there in '77 at Indy when Gordo broke down while leading and coasted into the grass in turn one and A.J. went sailing by for the win for his fourth win in the 500. That was the last 500 that Mr. Hulman lived to see too. 

A.J. did alot of sports car racing as well and cleaned their clocks in that too. He was wrecked one time by some moron and, get this, he was not happy about it. Watch the video here:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL Mo, yeah that Andretti luck. BTW, if you ever meet Mario, don't mention that luck, it's a conversation STOPPER. AJ won Indy in both front and rear engine cars, the only man to do so, AJ won Daytona, both the 500 and the 24 hour just like Mario. AJ won Indy 4 times, the first guy to do it and while some have tied none have surpassed him. He also still holds the closed course speed record. 

But AJ had his share of whining too, and between shoving Kevin Kogan for taking him out of the start of the 1982 Indy 500. Interestingly the other driver Kogan took out was Mario. While Mario's car was done AJ did head to the pits and as you probably remember the vision of him wacking left front suspension parts with a sledge hammer.






It's almost like Coke or Pepsi, Bud or Miller, Mary Ann or Ginger. ... that growing up in the sixties – you either liked AJ Foyt or Mario Andretti.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup, you are correct there, seemed ya either loved A.J. and hated Mario or the other way around. For me it's A.J., Pepsi, Mary Ann and no beer. LOLOL


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Guy's....Since your talking about the Indy 500,, I thought I'd throw in a pic of one of my little build's........'64 Indy wining Lotus Ford..............MOE.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, great Lotus there, Moe. Thanks for sharing

And for the record, for me it is Mario, Pepsi, Mary Ann, and Coors (gotta be the odd ball)


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

For me, Mario, Pepsi, Mrs. Howell, and Lone Star. 



Hey. Mrs. Howell has the bucks, and I'm just a Gigolo!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

s.moe said:


> Guy's....Since your talking about the Indy 500,, I thought I'd throw in a pic of one of my little build's........'64 Indy wining Lotus Ford..............MOE.


second part of my post got cut off.....But it was suppose to say, both Mario and A J, Pepsi, ALL Three of the ladies, and Feed Gillagan to the shark's.......................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pete McKay said:


> For me, Mario, Pepsi, Mrs. Howell, and Lone Star.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. Mrs. Howell has the bucks, and I'm just a Gigolo!


Mrs. Howell???????????? ROTFLMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh man, thats FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched that Youtube video this morning Pete and I remember that race well. A.J. was ticked off to say the least. Even though I've always thought he was the world's greatest race car driver, I've never thought he was always right and this is one of the instances where I've always thought he was wrong. I've always thought that the right rear halfshaft broke on Kevin's car and when he nailed the throttle it shot the car over into A.J.. I've also always thought that had Mario been back in line with the other two cars in his row, instead of right up on Rick Mears hind end, he would have not been involved in that wreck. Finally, my third thought on this wreck was that Rick Mears brought them down much too slowly. JMO.

Mo


----------

